# IVF abroad and v v high risk of OHSS, advice?



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

We are looking at cycling abroad after our recent MC 

I got v severe OHSS on last fresh cycle so am very concerned about doing another fresh cycle, esp abroad if i get as ill as last time.

Anyone in similar position?

Any advice at all??


----------

